# MTB Führer Regensburg



## hansdusel (6. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Biker 

Wir suchen die schönsten Touren rund um Regensburg.
Kondition, Landschaft, Technik, Spaß
Wer kann uns was empfehlen. Was ist geil und macht Spaß


----------



## Doug87 (7. Mai 2011)

Hier findest du ein paar Infos:

http://www.funbiker.de.tf/

Di und Do trifft sich die MTB-Gruppe des DAV am Prüfeninger Schlossgarten:

http://dav.bonzotours.de/

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (11. Mai 2011)

Mich würds mal interessieren, obs nicht einen Führer für die komplette Oberpfalz gibt? Ich kenn bisher keinen. An Trails und Touren gibts bei uns ja auch genügend, die es wert wären, gesammelt zu werden. 

Für die Fränkische Schweiz ist so ein Guide bereits erhältlich...


----------

